# SRJ Field Services?



## FamilyLawnCare (Aug 6, 2015)

We did some work for SRJ Field Services out of Oklahoma earlier in them summer (May and June) that we still have not gotten paid for. The contact info I have for them is no longer working, and I cannot find any info online for them. We're owed a couple thousand dollars. Does anyone here have experience with this company and a good contact for them? Thanks!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

FamilyLawnCare said:


> We did some work for SRJ Field Services out of Oklahoma earlier in them summer (May and June) that we still have not gotten paid for. The contact info I have for them is no longer working, and I cannot find any info online for them. We're owed a couple thousand dollars. Does anyone here have experience with this company and a good contact for them? Thanks!



You may as well write this one off as a lesson learned. When a companies contact numbers and email addresses quit working so has the company. :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Unfortunately Craigslust Hack is probably right BUT till you give up go in the Internet on to the County Assessors Office and find out who the owner (bank) of the property is. Ca that bank and call them to demand payment. MAKE SURE TO GET MAILING ADDRESS FOR CERTIFIED LETTERS!!! Send a Notice of Intent to Lien and you should get some results. 

Good Luck


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I don't know the state statutes where you are, but most states are 60 days in order to file a lien. Should your Letter of Intent not get any answers QUICK, be prepared to follow through with your promise. Good luck.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

G 3 said:


> I don't know the state statutes where you are, but most states are 60 days in order to file a lien. Should your Letter of Intent not get any answers QUICK, be prepared to follow through with your promise. Good luck.


It is important to know your individual state statutes. I hear contractors in Wisconsin talk about 60 days as well. That's not correct, that's what they've heard from a fellow contractor or read online. As long as the Notice of Intent is sent within 60 days of last service or materials, we have additional time to file the actual lien itself. This is done to give the debtor time to make payment or set up a payment schedule if required.

I would tell everyone reading this to get a "free" consult from an attorney who specializes in contract/construction law. Tell them you may need to file a lien and want to know the exact process in your state. Do this on a slow day and file the information away for when a third rate client yanks your chain, you'll be informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

FamilyLawnCare said:


> We did some work for SRJ Field Services out of Oklahoma earlier in them summer (May and June) that we still have not gotten paid for. The contact info I have for them is no longer working, and I cannot find any info online for them. We're owed a couple thousand dollars. Does anyone here have experience with this company and a good contact for them? Thanks!


Be honest and please tell us how you started with them.


----------



## okieboy89 (Aug 26, 2015)

send me a message, im in Oklahoma and have contact info for the owners Hayden and Stephanie....


----------



## paradigmAR (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone ever find current contact info for SRJ Field Services? Did some work for them and never heard a peep for months afterwards. Won't respond to emails.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*do your homework*



paradigmAR said:


> Anyone ever find current contact info for SRJ Field Services? Did some work for them and never heard a peep for months afterwards. Won't respond to emails.


I'm sure each state is different, but in Ky. any business must register with the Ky.Sec.of State and that information is public. If they had a business I'm sure they had to register with someone in the State, also check with the state revenue cabinet.


----------

